# New here and looking around



## acid_mojojojo (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Looks like a nice place you all have here. I am located in Ft Worth, TX and I actually found this place looking for information about my grandfather.

His name was Robert "Bob" G. Mumaw and he was part of the crew on a B-17 that was shot down over Germany. He was a POW for 2+ years and as I remember was liberated towards the end of the war.

Anyway, I am hoping to find someone that may have more detailed information or who might have served with him.

thanks all

mojo


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site.......all the way from Dallas! Man, we are getting quite a North Texas population here.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England; hope you find what you need.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## seesul (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard and stay for a while!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 6, 2009)

G'day mate welcome to the forum, hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 6, 2009)

Howdy! I'm from Hurst, myself, but work in FtWorth now...about a mile (as the crow flies) from Meacham Field. One of these days, I'll look up and see Chucky flyin around....

Welcome to the boards, though! If you could post his name and possibly his squadron number or plane, there's alot of folks here who could help you find anything you need to know about him.


----------



## fly boy (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome to the site and watch out for mods (just kiding)


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome here


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 6, 2009)

Howdy and welcome from another Texas newb to the site. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome!

Are diggers migrating to Texas?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2009)

Good God...I'm surrounded by Texans and Australians! 

Good to have ya' here, acid_mojojojo!


----------



## dantheman (Mar 7, 2009)

acid_mojojojo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looks like a nice place you all have here. I am located in Ft Worth, TX and I actually found this place looking for information about my grandfather.
> 
> ...


 Any info on where he was stationed ?


----------



## dantheman (Mar 7, 2009)

If you know what group he was in , look here . Eighth Air Force Historial Society


----------



## evangilder (Mar 7, 2009)

Mojo, welcome aboard. I notice the last name Mumaw. It is pretty unusual and I have a friend out here in SoCal with that last name. Do you know of relatives in the Palmdale/Lancaster area of California?


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## acid_mojojojo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks all for your welcomes and well wishes.

Unfortunately he passed away in Feb of 1991, and all I have left are fuzzy memories of some of the stories he told me when I was younger. I am sure it was not a pleasant memory for him so he did not talk about it a lot. I know he was shot down, I believe now it was over France and not Germany, however he was held in a German POW camp for more than 2 years. After that he also fought in the Korean war.

this is from one page I found online:
TG: S/S Robert G. Mumaw, 15082521, IN, POW, Stalag 7A, Moosburg, Bavaria 

This lists him as the Tail Gunner, but I had always thought he was the top turret gunner. He was also Staff Sgt at the time, I believe he retired as a Chief Master Sgt.

thanks again all for your help.


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 19, 2009)

acid_mojojojo said:


> Thanks all for your welcomes and well wishes.
> 
> Unfortunately he passed away in Feb of 1991, and all I have left are fuzzy memories of some of the stories he told me when I was younger. I am sure it was not a pleasant memory for him so he did not talk about it a lot. I know he was shot down, I believe now it was over France and not Germany, however he was held in a German POW camp for more than 2 years. After that he also fought in the Korean war.
> 
> ...



If you have access to any of his military records, the older ones may offer a clue. Also if he was a member of any military associations that may help.

My Dad for many years was a member of his Infantry Division Association. When Dad died, I was hunting for his Regiment Number. I found it in his Association Magazine after a few hours of hunting! Now it is part of his grave stone at the National Cemetary where he is burried.

And welcome from Michigan. I did my 6 weeks in Texas at Lackland AFB in late 1971. So been there, done that, got my first stripe there!

Bill G.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2009)

Mojo, was this the page?

L

It gives alot of clues .....

MACR 15568 
Boeing B-17F-30-BO, #42-5130, Sweet Pea

Target was power plant, a bridge, and port facilities at Lorient, France on the south coast of the Brittany Peninsula. 

“Sweet Pea” was shot down by flak over Quimper, France near Lorient. The entire crew managed to safely bail out. Most of the men were immediately taken prisoner upon landing in their parachutes. T/Sgt. Perry was taken prisoner about an hour after landing. The pilot and copilot, having jumped a minute or two after the rest of the crew landed away from them. The pilot, Capt. Ryan, managed to elude German soldiers hunting for him. The copilot, 1Lt. Simmons ignored a German Army Sergeant’s orders to halt while trying to evade capture and was shot dead. Capt. Ryan was hidden by local French civilians. He was taken into hiding by the French Resistance Underground. After several weeks in hiding, arrangements were made for his pick up. On the night of April 14/15, 1943 two British RAF, Westland Lysander, single engine liaison aircraft pick up Capt. Ryan, a British agent and three French agents from German occupied France and flew them back to England. 

Crew list:
P: CAPT John L. Ryan, Evaded capture, returned to ENG 
CP: 1LT Gerald L. Simmons, 0-661879, UT, KIA, shot on the ground trying to evade capture. 
N: 1LT Robert Hermann, 0-660491, OH, POW, Stalag Luft 3, Sagan-Silesia, Bavaria (moved to Nuremburg-Langwasser) 
B: 2LT James A. Laine, 0-661003, OH, POW, Stalag Luft 3, Sagan-Silesia, Bavaria (moved to Nuremburg-Langwasser) 
TTE: T/S Charles E. Perry, 11009583, MA, POW, Stalag 3B, Furstenburg, Brandenburg, Prussia, (moved 8 times as Russian Army advanced west), Stalag 7A, Moosburg, Bavaria 
RO: T/S Glenn A. Blakemore, 17032540, Arkansas, POW, Stalag Luft 4, Gross-Tychow (formerly Heydekrug, Pomerania, Prussia)(moved to Wobbelin bei Ludwigslust)(to Usedom bei Savemunde) 
BT: S/S William H. Forrester, 15099498, GA, POW, Stalag 17B, Braunau Gneikendorf, Krems, Austria 
LW: S/S John R. Chapman, 18081398, TX, POW, Stalag 17B, Braunau Gneikendorf, Krems, Austria 
RW: S/S James C. Green, 18058542, TX, POW, Stalag 17B, Braunau Gneikendorf, Krems, Austria 
TG: *S**/S Robert G. Mumaw*, 15082521, IN, POW, Stalag 7A, Moosburg, Bavaria

There is also this....

American Legion CHERRY VALLEY POST 443: POW / MIA
Technical Sergeant Charles Everett Perry, U.S. Army 

367th Bombardment Squadron, 306th Bombardment Group (Heavy), 1st Bombardment Wing, 1st Air Division, VIII Bomber Command, 8th Air Force

Based at USAAF Station No. 111, Thurleigh, England

Prisoner of War, Saturday March 6, 1943, shot down near Quimper, France.

Charles Perry grew up in Rochdale and lived on Pleasant St. He enlisted in the Air Corps on June 20, 1941. He received aerial gunnery training at Wendover Field, Utah and radio maintenance training at Westover Field, Chicopee, MA. He was assigned as a radio operator/gunner on a Boeing B-17 with the 306th Bombardment Group. On March 6, 1943 VIII Bomber Command's Mission No. 40 sent seventy-one B-17's to bomb the power plant, a bridge, and port facilities at Lorient, France which supported the submarine base there on the south coast of the Brittany Peninsula. At the same time fifteen B-24's bombed similar facilities at Brest, France. T/Sgt. Perry's aircraft, B-17F-30-BO, USAAF Serial No. 42-5130, "Sweet Pea" was badly damaged by anti-aircraft fire and the crew was ordered to bail out near Quimper which is northwest of Lorient.. All ten men safely parachuted to the ground. The co-pilot was shot dead trying to evade capture when he was running away from German soldiers. The pilot managed to evade capture and was hidden by local citizens who handed him over to the French Resistance Underground. They moved him north to the outskirts of Rouen where he was picked on the night of April 14/15 by a British liaison aircraft and flown back to England. The other eight crewmen includung T/Sgt. Perry,. were captured . T/Sgt. Perry was sent to Stalag Luft 4 at Gross-Tychow, Prussia. In late December 1944 with the Russian Army advancing west the prisoners were assembled into groups of about 200 and marched west in one of the worst winters on record. T/Sgt. Perry lived on the road for several months sleeping in barns before finally being sent to Stalag 7A at Moosburg, Bavaria. This camp was liberated by the U.S. Army on April 29, 1945. When T/Sgt. Perry got home on furlough he was paraded through the streets of Rochdale on the Rochdale V.F.D. fire engine with the siren blaring. T/Sgt. Charles Perry was honorably discharged on August 18, 1945 at Ft. Devens, Ayer, MA.

Hope this gives you a place to start.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 20, 2009)

Great work Chris.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard,
I had a roommate named Mumaw at the Virginia Military Institute. We were Class of '78. He had a brother in the class of '77. Their dad was military. Army, I think.
Sound like relatives?


----------

